# G.L. Pease JackKnife Plug



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had my first foray with the plug this Super bowl morning. It has been open for a couple weeks now as I received it as a sample from forum member Natedog. I do have about 4 tins stashed away that I wish to age however.

I began by slicing the plug into smaller "Penzance" size slices and folding it into a Mario Grandi bent apple that I have not really dedicated nor smoked all that frequently. Perhaps I was taking a chance that this tobacco would burn hot with only the carbon treatment in the bowl such as is found with newer pipes. I went this route however because I knew the pipe not to have ghosts from previous smokes with other essence that might creep in and cloud my judgement . The tobacco lit well initially and with a nice creamy billowing cloud of smoke. It was however a bit moist on the way down and I did encounter quite a few relights which leads me to think that my idea of aging this is spot on. Pease does tend to have a fairly high amount of moisture in his tobaccos but that is not necessarily a bad thing if prepared correctly. 
As for the taste, it has an earthy, natural flavor with deeper undertones not unlike I find when smoking brown flakes (Only no lakeland here) it has an occasional brighter sweet taste coming into the mix as well as bit of a peppery spice about mid bowl not unlike what a mild dosing of perique would give but this does not have perique. I imagine that interplay was due to the Kentucky leaf that is within. I also got a bit of nutty burley flavor as well as clove undertones but not too much. It did not move around too much and was relatively steady flavor wise and certainly did not bite or overheat my bowl. I eventually dumped the remainder of the leaf because it was just a bit too moist at the bottom of the bowl to continue. Pretty much just pure tobacco flavor as far as I am concerned. 
It has sufficient nicotine but no where near what you would find ina 1792 or Irish flake. I would put it more along the lines of FVF in that department. 

I look forward to trying this in the future as the natural aging processes do there thing. This should be a good one to store up just as it's brother Union Square is.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool review!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great review Brian. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great review thank you sir!
Once again i am learning and soaking up all this great info!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Much appreciated fellas.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent review.
I, too, am really curious to see how this stuff ages.

I resisted the initial scramble to buy a tin of JKP. So I only tried it for the first time about a week ago. Have to say, I'm hooked. I'm a huge fan of the G&H Dark-Fired blends (Dark Flake Unscented, Dark Birdseye, Kendal Dark, etc). I like the strength, and the peppery complexity. But I've always felt like the dark-fired leaf is just so dominant in all of those, that they all become "Dark Fired Malawi flavored with X", rather than truly complex blends. 

(I should note here, that I'm not 100% certain of the difference between dark-fired Malawi and Kentucky. Maybe someone can explain the difference. . .but to my taste, they bring a similar peppery strength).

Until I tried JKP, I just assumed that dark-fired Malawi/Kentucky was just a completely dominant flavor. Functioning kind of like Cyprian Latakia. You can have more or less of it in a blend, but pretty much everything containing it is going to contain that very distinct, dominant note. But Pease has turned me around on that. JKP is a brilliant blend, with dark-fired flavors intermingling with brighter Virginias, and even a background of deep, almost cocoa-tinged aged leaf flavor (which I associate with aged Burley, but maybe that's not the source here).

All that is a long way of saying that JKP has become a top 5 blend for me. Which, for a guy admittedly addicted to trying every blend on the market, comes as a surprise. I tend to like a lot of new tobaccos, but not really love any. Jackknife Plug just suits me. Strong, complex, earthy, slightly sweet. It's amazing stuff. 

And, one last thing, I find JKP morphs according to the pipe it's smoked in more than any blend I've found. In a smaller "Prince" style, it's very dark-fired heavy and sharp. In a chimney form, the mellow Virginias come through more. Such interesting stuff. Can't say enough positive things.


----------



## Ron Diesel (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you for the review. Love Gregs stuff.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I just tried this for the first time. And have to agree 100% with the OP's review. I tried to slice two equal flakes and one was too thin and fell apart. So I tried the roll method and it worked very well in a Dr Grabow bent bulldog. I also got the spice at the halfway, at first I thought I was doing something wrong. Tamped it a bit and dumped a little ash and the spice went back to earthy tobacco. I only got 3-4 puffs that were sweet, well at least more than a "hint" of sweetness. I also let it go before the bottom due to wetness. Although the pipe I was using is a bit of a gurgler...

Overall this is going to be a buy in the near future.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> I just tried this for the first time. And have to agree 100% with the OP's review. I tried to slice two equal flakes and one was too thin and fell apart. So I tried the roll method and it worked very well in a Dr Grabow bent bulldog. I also got the spice at the halfway, at first I thought I was doing something wrong. Tamped it a bit and dumped a little ash and the spice went back to earthy tobacco. I only got 3-4 puffs that were sweet, well at least more than a "hint" of sweetness. I also let it go before the bottom due to wetness. Although the pipe I was using is a bit of a gurgler...
> 
> Overall this is going to be a buy in the near future.


Agreed. I really like this stuff as well as GLP's Triple Play. If you have not tried Triple Play and like Jackknife, you owe it to yourself to give it a try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Still haven't tried mine. Great review, Brian! :tu (Nice continuation from you too, Brian!)


----------

